# A Southeast Georgia Speckled Trout Association?



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 3, 2009)

I am just hoping for some feedback from Woodies members as to whether or not there would be an interest in an Association dedicated to the most saught after Salt Water Species the Speckled Trout?

I am interested in your thoughts as to participation, frequency of tournys, locations, etc. I would love to see something with a points system for an angler of the year award and maybe multiple divisions including Pro Division. 

I think something that is modeled after the SKA could eventually become a big deal. Look at the Redfish Tour. 

I am almost positive that you could fish a Large Mouth Bass Tourny every weekend of the year in the State of Ga. but in the South East there was only 2-3 Trout Tournys that I am aware of. 

Yall please give me some feedback.

Thanks
Collin


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 4, 2009)

Check your PM box.....


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd be interested and know of quite a few more around Chatam, Bryan and Liberty counties that would be in too. We have 6-7 tournaments (mainly in the fall) a year in this area. Just have to get it organized....


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 4, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> I'd be interested and know of quite a few more around Chatam, Bryan and Liberty counties that would be in too. We have 6-7 tournaments (mainly in the fall) a year in this area. Just have to get it organized....




Getting it organized is going to be the problem. Where to start I guess this is a good starting point. Talking about it and gaging interest.


----------



## razor1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Georgia state record trout was caught at Christmas Creek in 1976 weighing 9lbs 7oz, I saw first hand an even 8lb 30in speck trout caught just last year in November within a mile or two from Christmas creek.  It was a female that had just laid her eggs, DNR claims a big trout like that can have up to 2lbs of eggs on her, so I believe this fish would have set a new record for Geogia giving the fact she still had her roe.. Anyway, if this can get up and going please keep Glynn Co. , McIntosh Co. , Camden Co. area in mind................


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 5, 2009)

razor1 said:


> Georgia state record trout was caught at Christmas Creek in 1976 weighing 9lbs 7oz, I saw first hand an even 8lb 30in speck trout caught just last year in November within a mile or two from Christmas creek.  It was a female that had just laid her eggs, DNR claims a big trout like that can have up to 2lbs of eggs on her, so I believe this fish would have set a new record for Geogia giving the fact she still had her roe.. Anyway, if this can get up and going please keep Glynn Co. , McIntosh Co. , Camden Co. area in mind................



Razor,

The plan is to have a Saltwater Fishing Asc. that meets once a month at various locations and also has 1 tournament per month. 

First thoughts on this are we will fish a different location every month. We can fish locations from Savannah to St. Marys. So yes we do have you in mind.

Second thought is that we have an affordable monthly tournament open to all types of anglers. Every month we will basically have two tournaments in one.  We will have a trout tourny once a month with a $20.00 entry fee for members and a $25.00 fee for non members. And every month we will also rotate another type of fish into the mix for an additional $20.00 entry fee. For example one month we can do trout/redfish the next month we can do trout/folunder then trout/shark etc. We also plan to have a big fish Calcutta each month. Every month we can do a $5.00 trout callcutta and rotate a another type of fish in each month for an additional $5.00. For example one month we will do a $5.00 trout callcutta and a $5.00 whitting callcutta. The second callcutta fish can change every tourny hopefully helping to make it more appealling to a wider variety of anglers. We will also have a points system for members so that fishermen can compete for Angler of the Year.

This is in a VERY early stage so at this point all of this is just tossing ideas around. I encourage any pointers or advice that will help make this an ongoing success. Again the goal here is to offer what most other types of fisherman enjoy a fun competitive tournament series that is accesable to a wide variety of fisherman. Also anyone that is interested in becoming involve please let me know as at this point its one mans idea. It will take others involved to organize this to make into a reallity.

Please guys let me know what you think.

Collin


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

Guys, you see that...? Trout and Whiting side bets? Man, anyone can catch a few whiting.... That'll be easy, cheap and fun for everyone, plus many people will have a shot at winning a tournament. Keep us posted Collin.


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd be interested... If I can help out with anything, let me know!


----------

